# For Hunters only



## RJJ (Oct 31, 2009)

Get tuned up!

http://wimp.com/drivingrange/ :mrgreen:


----------



## peach (Oct 31, 2009)

Re: For Hunters only

takes skeet to a new level...

As a golfer wannbe, I'd have beat him to death with my club!


----------

